# Cain 464 Torpedo - My Longest Ash Ever



## SIKARSTACKED (Jan 11, 2012)

I typically don't smoke cigars down as far as I did in this picture, partly because it gets hot and incredible hard to smoke. However, I wanted to see how long I could get this ash. I had to give it up before the thing would fall off.

CHECK IT:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

awesome. That is really awesome.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Too bad you couldn't have done a nub stand with that one...probably would have fell apart on ya. Nice work!


----------



## SIKARSTACKED (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha, I thought about doing it but didn't want to see it fall apart on me. Next time!


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

SIKARSTACKED said:


> Haha, I thought about doing it but didn't want to see it fall apart on me. Next time!


Take the picture you took first, then attempt the nub stand. If it falls apart during the attempt, at least you still have the first pic!


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

Nice Ash!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Good effort! Very impressive.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

sweet!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Impressive! :thumb:


----------

